# 3/8 warthog front jet



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Employee broke the pick off inside front jet. Any ideas on getting it out or should I just order a couple replacements


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

unscrew it and pop it out back side


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I got it off but those little baffles prevent me from tapping it out. Would it be a big deal to remove those? They look spot welded in place


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Give it a shot but if i remember they're pretty cheap from AJ.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have one ordered. Just know it's going to **** me over in the meantime


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

Lesson learned. I'm going to have replacement plugs stocked now. Might even bite the bullet and have an extra WH and RR on standby. Foolish for not doing that already


----------

